# Winamp - kyrilische Schrift in der Taskleiste unter Vista?



## Andreas Späth (31. Oktober 2008)

Hallöchen Freunde des Tones.

Mir ist gerade aufgefallen dass mein Winamp zwar keine Probleme hat Songs deren Dateiname oder Tags kyrilische Zeichen haben abzuspielen, und sogar den Titel richtig anzuzeigen.
Allerdings seh ich in der Taskleiste nur [Edit ] Lauter Fragezeichen (vB stutzt mir wohl mehrere aufeinanderfolgende Fragezeichen) [/Edit ], das selbe sendet er auch Software welche den gerade abgespielten Song ausliest.

Weis einer wie man das in den Griff bekommen kann?
Ich bezweifle dass das Problem auf Seiten von Windows zu suchen ist, bei anderer Software klappt es ja Problemlos, sogar beim Windows Explorer.

Hab auch noch einen Screenshot angehängt.


----------

